# Going to Havana following Hemingway



## MaryL (Jul 24, 2015)

Love to see Cuba, deep sea fishing, wow.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 24, 2015)

When I reel that sucker in.... I  will let him go,  NO macho  posturing. Ernest shot himself in the end, what can I say?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

MaryL said:


> When I reel that sucker in.... I  will let him go,  NO macho  posturing. Ernest shot himself in the end, what can I say?


Because he let his fish go?


----------



## MaryL (Jul 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > When I reel that sucker in.... I  will let him go,  NO macho  posturing. Ernest shot himself in the end, what can I say?
> ...


Something like that.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


It was probably due to his time in war...


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2015)

I adore Hemingway ...he is one of my fav American writers!

The only thing I DO NOT like about him and I always avoid...is the bullfights and bullshitting.

Apart from that ...one day I will show you my book collection of all the   biographies I have of him.

I am an expert in his life, times and loves!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2015)

MaryL said:


> ... Ernest shot himself in the end...




No, he shot himself in the chest.


----------



## Blackrook (Jul 24, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > ... Ernest shot himself in the end...
> ...


That's a really dumb way  to kill yourself.  A head shot is more likely to result in sudden painless death.


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 24, 2015)

skye said:


> *one day I will show you my book collection* of all the biographies I have of him.


To whom? Moonglow?


----------



## MaryL (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't wait  to see Havana, and see Cuba. All the tragedies and the history and the people. The Cubanos.


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > *one day I will show you my book collection* of all the biographies I have of him.
> ...



to you and USMB

but I have to take pics first


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2015)

he was so handsome  young Hem was... circa early 1920s


----------



## MaryL (Jul 24, 2015)

Following Hemingway in Cuba is on my ultimate bucket list.


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2015)

Hem in Cuba with his two sons 1942... I love the man


----------



## skye (Jul 25, 2015)

and this is Hem with his eldest son "Bumby"...they all loved the outdoors!











sweet lil pumpkin!! 

Paris 1920s


----------

